# dining room table



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am new to woodworking and have done a few big projects. My next is a dining room table for a new home. It will be 70×40 inches and made of 1×8 or 1×6 panels of redwood (maybe) because i like the way it stains with a dark coat. I have no clue what i want to do for a base/ legs or what will even functionally work. Ideas comments critisism i would appreciate it all


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Redwood is too soft for a dining table in my opinion. :smile:


----------



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> Redwood is too soft for a dining table in my opinion. :smile:



Any reccomendations? Like i said im new so im not sure works best?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lead21 said:


> Any reccomendations? Like i said im new so im not sure works best?



If you want dark... Black Walnut. :smile:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I made one out of soft maple about 4 years ago. It's holding up nice but still somewhat on the soft side. We are just careful not to ding it up


----------



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats nice, what was the price for the top?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lead21 said:


> Thats nice, what was the price for the top?


A friend had several trees blow down in a storm. Took 4 logs to a mill to cut into 5/4 and dry and due to the mill not getting it done timely he let me have it free. The wood spent about a year at the mill but since the price ended up free I guess it all worked out


----------



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lead21 said:


> Any reccomendations? Like i said im new so im not sure works best?


On this note is redwood useable if i put enough poly coats? Or is it not practical either way?


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

....


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

4thStreet said:


> I built this table a few years ago with a non-traditional base.


NICE! Love the lines on that!


----------



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

That is beautiful, love the lines on that


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Lead21, 

Is there a budget that you are trying to keep?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Lead21 said:


> Any reccomendations? Like i said im new so im not sure works best?


Oak and cherry are the most common woods for dining tables that I've seen. On here I've seen folks make them out of walnut and maple. 

If you're on a budget, around here ash is very cheap due to the ash borer.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

If you use an epoxy coating redwood won't be able to be dented or marred.
I made some benches from Catalpa which is also soft. 2 coats of epoxy made the surface bar top hard.
Polyurethane isn't strong enough. I do use a waterbased poly over the top of epoxy to get the sheen I like, since epoxy is hi-gloss....but epoxy can be sanded with very mild abrasives (pumice powder or rotten stone in a water slurry) to decrease the sheen after about 1 week of curing.


----------



## Lead21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Aardvark,
Thanks for the epoxy tips that helps alot, great to know!

Luke,
I am on a budget but a pretty good one, but i love the way redwood stains up above someone reccomended black walnut but the grain although interesting is still pretty tight and i like a lot of variance


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome.
I use epoxy on nearly any surface that sees abuse.
Considering even a pen and paper when you bear down on the pen, it can dent soft woods.
I don't want surfaces that the owner needs to baby them with coasters and pads. Even epoxy needs babied for 45 to 60 days, for semi-cure time.
Black walnut can have wide grain depending on the cuts you use. Pulp wood and near the bark edge and knotted areas are where the grains spread out. Many don't like gnarly twisted grains like I do but they have a place I guess. I don't do straight grained projects.


----------

